# golliwog doll



## MaxineSharwood (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't mean to offend anyone with the word golliwog but it's what thrat were called when I was younger. Many years ago, sorry if it's not pc. I'm looking for a general pattern for a golly as my sister loved them she collected all the golliwog off the jars reach month and just thought if I could find a pattern I could make her a couple for her birthday. 
Again I apologise for being un politically correct. 
Thanks in advance
Maxine xxx


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

They are just called gollys now.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

yes i collected them as well and i had my golly for years its stupid how names have to be changed for fear of getting into trouble or upsetting people eg brussell sprouts cant be saying brussells cos they were not made there so just sprouts it is .....anyway if you get a knitted pattern id be up for making a golly


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

I once mentioned on kp that i collected gollies wow did i get some comments , but as someone said to me this site is about knitting not polotics cant see why it should be offensive do we decry rag dolls same thing . I have a golly pattern if you pm me i will try and send it to your email address xxlong live the golly


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm
Here is one pattern. 
If you do a kp search and just enter "golliwog" without the quote marks, you will find many postings.
Hope this helps.
Hugs and God bless


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

This one is free but tiny
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm

This one you have to pay for but there are two patterns here
http://www.thevintageknittinglady.co.uk/toyknittedDolls.html


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a golly necklace, cant remember where l got it from

but it came with me to Canada


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a golliwog pattern for 12 inch high golly wog doll. It is a knitting pattern, in word document format. You are welcome to PM me and I'll share with you as I see no restrictions on the pattern about sharing.

Natalie


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MaxineSharwood said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone with the word golliwog but it's what thrat were called when I was younger. Many years ago, sorry if it's not pc. I'm looking for a general pattern for a golly as my sister loved them she collected all the golliwog off the jars reach month and just thought if I could find a pattern I could make her a couple for her birthday.
> Again I apologise for being un politically correct.
> Thanks in advance
> Maxine xxx


http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/golliwog-knitting-pattern

Free - ©Leslye
30 cm  12 inches
8 ply yarn (DK, worsted weight )
3.00, 3.25 & 3.75 mm needles
http://www.joyfultoys.bravepages.com/ogolly.html


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for sharing these links golly here we go


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

MaxineSharwood said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone with the word golliwog but it's what thrat were called when I was younger. Many years ago, sorry if it's not pc. I'm looking for a general pattern for a golly as my sister loved them she collected all the golliwog off the jars reach month and just thought if I could find a pattern I could make her a couple for her birthday.
> Again I apologise for being un politically correct.
> Thanks in advance
> Maxine xxx


Further discussion here, some people offering to pass on patterns
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27226-1.html


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I got some patterns off ebay


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

skateskris said:


> I once mentioned on kp that i collected gollies wow did i get some comments , but as someone said to me this site is about knitting not polotics cant see why it should be offensive do we decry rag dolls same thing . I have a golly pattern if you pm me i will try and send it to your email address xxlong live the golly


It amazes me how some people can be so nasty. Especially when a comment can be so innocent. Some people just look for a reason to get something going. This is such a lovely site, I always think just enjoy the 98% wonderful people.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a jumper pattern for the original golly


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I remember making those jumpers for my children - they're in their 30s now LOL


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

this must be an English thing I live in the US and I have never heard of a golliwog But they are really cute


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Once, not so long ago, I was standing in a department store in Croydon in the toy department. It was Christmas and was packed to the rafters with toys. A beautiful, tall lady was arguing with the assistant because she had asked for a gollywog for her daughter as she had had one when she was a child and loved it. The assistant was telling her she couldn't have one because they weren't allowed to seel them any more. She asked why not. Well, the embarassed assistant, had difficulty explaining to this black woman just why it wasn't PC to sell them. Absolute rubbish, isn't it! Like Health and Safety, PC has just gone too far.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Well we have dolls of all races I can't see the problem,I just see it as a real cute doll.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a precious gollywog pin for saving the paper gollys inside the jam jars. He's very old, like me. I'll soon be 91, and got it before I was 10. Little things like that meant so much, as we didn't have money to buy everything on offer. Made children appreciate, and I still do. Think I'll get out my gollywog pin and wear him...wonder what the comments will be ?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I remember the jam that had the golly logo. We used to collect the stickers on the jam jars and you could send off for a metal brooch when you had enough. I have a golly pattern if you would like it..send me a PM..


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

And some things never reach another country and then they are looked down on. PC is out of control, life is life. I have been called a Canuck for 46 years now, doesn't bother me at all. And Yankee is a term of endearment, if taken any other way that is their problem. Some have heightened sensibilities and maybe because of a slur or bad feelings and I am sorry it was encountered in a derogatory way. But the world should not have to change everything to fit one pocket. After all, Little Black ***** is Indian and he came off the shelves to not offend an African American. That might have been construed as a slam too. Some things are once again acceptable and are now considered classics. Gollys are one of them. I realize wog is a slam or slur, so a good compromise IMHO.


----------



## MaxineSharwood (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you that would be lovely xx


----------



## MaxineSharwood (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you everybody for the great replies and offers of patterns. This group is amazing always someone ready to give advice. Thank you all xxx


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> And some things never reach another country and then they are looked down on. PC is out of control, life is life. I have been called a Canuck for 46 years now, doesn't bother me at all. And Yankee is a term of endearment, if taken any other way that is their problem. Some have heightened sensibilities and maybe because of a slur or bad feelings and I am sorry it was encountered in a derogatory way. But the world should not have to change everything to fit one pocket. After all, Little Black ***** is Indian and he came off the shelves to not offend an African American. That might have been construed as a slam too. Some things are once again acceptable and are now considered classics. Gollys are one of them. I realize wog is a slam or slur, so a good compromise IMHO.


Sadly the word has gained a nasty slant, but originally it meant Western Oriental Gentleman, nothing nasty there at all!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> I have a jumper pattern for the original golly


I still have the grey jumper I knitted for my husband way back when - hardly worn but he loved it ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

didough said:


> Sadly the word has gained a nasty slant, but originally it meant Western Oriental Gentleman, nothing nasty there at all!


Only takes one loud squeaky voice to change something ordinary and cherished to a slur and unacceptable. My DH refers to those followers as sheeples, I tell him he is insulting the sheep.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I also have the hat and scarf pattern to match the sweater pattern


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Only takes one loud squeaky voice to change something ordinary and cherished to a slur and unacceptable. My DH refers to those followers as sheeples, I tell him he is insulting the sheep.


 :thumbup:


----------



## edewhurst (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you still have golly wog pattern to knit, if you do could you email a copy it to me Thanking you. [email protected]


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't help with pattern, but was so pleased to know you wanted to make one. All my 4 children had a gollywog back in England - at some time, I thought I heard that they had become socially unacceptable. Winifred.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Meant to add that I still have my Golliwog enamel pin, which I got by saving the paper golliwogs which Robertson's put in the top of their jams and marmalades - this was in 1945. I wonder howmany of these are still around. Winifred.


----------



## Gillian 81263 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Natalie. I saw your post about the golliwogg pattern of. Would you be willing to share it with me too as am having difficulty finding one for free. I know it's cheeky of me to ask.
Regards Gillian
[email protected]


----------



## midge 2015 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi there do you stil have the gollywog pattern please.Cant find one any where Thankyou so much my email is [email protected]


----------

